# HCG on my cycle



## AlphaD (Feb 15, 2013)

So I am going to cruise through my cycle with 250ius/wk HCG starting the second week of my Test E (500) cycle.  And have been going though old as well as new pct posting here at SI, and there are many views that are alike and of course many that are not.  Flat out do I still blast HCG for 10 days before the pct, if I'm cruising it through the cycle??  Many opinions here about that.


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 15, 2013)

id for sure blast hcg while your in between the time of your last pin and when you start your serm/serms


----------



## USER (Feb 16, 2013)

I agree with that as well. Some say no because its causing an artificial increase in T levels, but that's what we want, to help prevent the crash, and to prepare the lydeg cells to accept the LH signal once you start serms. 

But the biggest issue I see is guys start the hcg blast to soon. Lets say your on TE, you start your hcg blast the day after your last pin. TE has approximately a 4-7 day half life, even at 500mg a week which can take serum T up to 4000ng/dl or higher in some, less in others, after 4-7 days you still have at least 250mg left, that could put you up to 2000ng/dl, well above normal, 4-7 days longer, now your at 125 at I've seen as high as 1200ng/dl on that. 

Personally I'd wait approximately 10-14 days before starting an hcg blast on TE, and hopefully you stopped most other hormones weeks before. Give your body time to clear some of the TE and then use the hcg to stimulate the lydegs, and keep T levels up. 

Take your 4 days off hcg, then start serms. I recommend an ai during this period, but doses may vary, keep in mind it will increase T so it can still suppress natty T, but dosed just enough to keep T above E is where you want to be. 

Also for guys on cycle, instead of using 500-1000iu in one inject because its a heavier cycle, try using 250-300 more frequently. You should see better results.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Feb 16, 2013)

I know that last line was meant for me user....fucker


----------



## 11Bravo (Feb 18, 2013)

I am going to get bloods done tomorrow to check estrogen levels b/c I'm getting some small knots already. I read that HCG can increase progesterone levels so would it be a good idea to get something to combat those sides as well or am I being paranoid?


----------

